# La DGT estrena una nueva señal de tráfico en 2022: DURO GOLPE A LOS COCHES VIEJOS.



## Danito10 (19 Ene 2022)

Este 2022 podremos ver en *las calles de España* una nueva señal de tráfico. La DGT ya anunció el estreno de esta nueva señalización vertical relacionada con la aplicación de la ley de Cambio Climático que entró en vigor en 2021. Esta nueva señal en la que se representa a un vehículo expulsando humo del tubo de escape, se utilizará para identificar las* Zonas de Bajas Emisiones (ZBE)* en municipios de más de 50.000 habitantes. La señal* prohíbe la entrada* a todo vehículo de motor en la zona delimitada, excepto a aquellos que dispongan de un distintivo ambiental adecuado, así también se incorpora en la advertencia *tres excepciones *a la prohibición de entrar en la zona, así podrán circulñar en este área delimitada aquellos vehículos que tengan etiqueta de 0 emisiones, etiqueta eco y distintivo C, los vehiculos con etiqueta B tendrán restringida la entrada. El *objetivo* de esta nueva señal es el de *reducir la contaminación* en las grandes ciudades, delimitando el paso a determinadas zonas a los vehículos que emitan más gases nocivos. El incumplimiento de esta norma se considerará una infracción grave, que conllevará *una sanción* con 200 euros de multa.


De este modo la Dirección General de Tráfico ha publicado una instrucción sobre Zonas de Bajas Emisiones y otras regulaciones de acceso a los vehículos en área urbana (UVAR) en la que se ha creado crea esta nueva señal vertical de ZBE y ha instado a las entidades locales a comunicar a la DGT estas áreas, así como otras regulaciones de acceso a los vehículos que establezcan en sus municipios para incorporarla a la plataforma DGT 3.0 y poder difundir esa información en tiempo real y gratuito a todos los conductores. Desde la DGT informan que esta instrucción facilitará la aplicación de la ley de Cambio Climático impulsada por el Ministerio para la Transición Ecológica y el Reto Demográfico, que entró en vigor el pasado 22 de mayo.
La norma dispone que* los municipios de más de 50.000 habitantes* - así como los de más de 20.000 con incumplimientos en materia de calidad del aire- y los territorios insulares, deberán *establecer zonas de bajas emisiones* antes de 2023. Indican que las ZBE «contribuyen tanto a la mejora de la calidad del aire y la salud de los ciudadanos como a la mitigación del cambio climático y la contaminación acústica, y suponen un estímulo para la eficiencia energética del transporte, promoviendo su electrificación».

*Señal común a todos los municipios*
«La instrucción está alineada con lo solicitado por* la Unión Europa*, que insta a los gobiernos a publicar definiciones y protocolos comunes de información sobre las características de las ZBE, y del resto de regulaciones de acceso a las ciudades. El objetivo es que las ciudades sean seguras, saludables y competitivas, y los residentes, operadores de transporte, repartidores y visitantes de las zonas urbanas conozcan con antelación las restricciones vigentes y puedan gestionar adecuadamente su movilidad». Establecer* una señal común* a todos los municipios va en la línea del establecimiento de protocolos comunes perseguido por la Unión Europea», explican fuentes de la DGT. Según la DGT esta nueva señalización vertical «de fácil identificación y que permita a los ciudadanos saber que se aproximan o acceden a una ZBE, así como las restricciones de circulación que les afectan», se ha creado para «informar de la entrada prohibida a vehículo de motor, excepto aquellos vehículos que dispongan del distintivo ambiental indicado por la entidad local en la parte inferior de la señal».

La DGT estrena una nueva señal de tráfico en 2022


----------



## Dr.Nick (19 Ene 2022)




----------



## dabrute 2.0 (19 Ene 2022)




----------



## Benedicto Camela (19 Ene 2022)

Ya era hora. Con tanto humo se les ensuciaba el género a los manteros.


----------



## superloki (19 Ene 2022)

En Madrid ya hay zonas donde no se pueden aparcar coches que tengan X años. Hay que ir por cojones a un parking porque los parquímetros no dan el ticket. Está claro que van a presionar para que la gente se compre coche híbrido nuevo, y si no lo quiere hacer, harán caja con las multas. Hay que sacar el dinero a la gente con ahorrillos...


----------



## jvega (19 Ene 2022)

y si te pes, tampoco puedes?


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (19 Ene 2022)

2030 a saco...


----------



## pocholito (19 Ene 2022)

Creo que los vehículos históricos se salvan de esto


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (19 Ene 2022)

No es un golpe a los coches viejos, es un golpe a la clase media y a la libertad de cada cual a tener el coche que quiera. Yo tengo dos coches de antes del 2.000. Entre los dos no hago mas de 8.000 km al año, contamino mucho menos que un etiqueta ECO o C, que haga 20.000, incluso menos que muchos híbridos enchufables, que de O emisiones tienen la etiqueta.


----------



## inteño (19 Ene 2022)

Yo quiero ver la misma señal, con patinetes viejos. verás qué risas en unos años, los que hoy van de guays, que les hagan ir en patinetes no motorizados para ser más ecoresilientes.


----------



## Feriri88 (19 Ene 2022)

El objetivo es disminuir la contaminación en las grandes ciudades


Por eso se podrá aplicar en Ponferrada


----------



## Knight who says ni (19 Ene 2022)

La vi el otro día y no supe que mierda era... creo que el la plaza Elíptica en Madrid si no recuerdo mal. Ahora ya me cuadra.

En fin...


----------



## Feriri88 (19 Ene 2022)

superloki dijo:


> En Madrid ya hay zonas donde no se pueden aparcar coches que tengan X años. Hay que ir por cojones a un parking porque los parquímetros no dan el ticket. Está claro que van a presionar para que la gente se compre coche híbrido nuevo, y si no lo quiere hacer hará caja con las multas. Hay que sacar el dinero a la gente con ahorrillos...





Decía usted buen hombre?


----------



## Gatoo_ (19 Ene 2022)

Por favor, que alguien cambie a ese negro de la derecha por una de estas nuevas señales de bajas emisiones, que sale un meme cojonudo


----------



## Minsky Moment (19 Ene 2022)

Lo más ecológico es cambiar de coche cada 5 años. Me lo ha dicho un fabricante.


----------



## Gordinfla_el_que_te_infla (19 Ene 2022)

Coche histórico manda. Exenciones de impuestos, pegatinas, etc.


----------



## CesareLombroso (19 Ene 2022)

es la agenda 2030 para quitar el coche a la gente


----------



## CesareLombroso (19 Ene 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Lo más ecológico es cambiar de coche cada 5 años. Me lo ha dicho un fabricante.




Como que 5 años fascista heteropatriarcal heteronominativo?

Es cada 6 meses!!! Lo contrario atenta al cambio climatico y ademas es sesgo de genero y contra LGTB


----------



## Titomadrid (19 Ene 2022)

Gordinfla_el_que_te_infla dijo:


> Coche histórico manda. Exenciones de impuestos, pegatinas, etc.



Un colega tiene unos cuantos de esos. Una de las últimas veces rumiaba porque le tocaba pagar una mordida de 800 lereles por el puto certificado de coche clásico


----------



## fayser (19 Ene 2022)

Esto no va de contaminación.

Los coches actuales contaminan diez veces menos que los antiguos, nunca ha estado el aire de las ciudades más limpio, y sin embargo es ahora cuando no hacen más que joder al coche particular.

El coche siempre ha sido un símbolo de libertad e independencia, y eso es justo lo que nos quieren quitar por todos los medios.

El día que todos los coches sean eléctricos tampoco los dejarán circular porque "molestan a los peatones" o cualquier majadería similar.


----------



## Gatoo_ (19 Ene 2022)

Dr.Nick dijo:


>



El que dibujó la señal era un hombre optimista, sin duda


----------



## fayser (19 Ene 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> La vi el otro día y no supe que mierda era... creo que el la plaza Elíptica en Madrid si no recuerdo mal. Ahora ya me cuadra.
> 
> En fin...



Plaza Elíptica, una zona que no era parte del Madrid Central de Carmena pero que Monchito ha convertido también en Madrid Central.

El hijo de la gran puta que basó su campaña en oponerse a Madrid Central. Menudo imbécil él y sus votontos.


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (19 Ene 2022)

Titomadrid dijo:


> Un colega tiene unos cuantos de esos. Una de las últimas veces rumiaba porque le tocaba pagar una mordida de 800 lereles por el puto certificado de coche clásico



Así es.
Yo lo mire y pase. La única ventaja que puede tener es ahorrarte el impuesto de circulación, pero como depende del ayuntamiento de turno, si quiere te lo cobra igual.

Así es que les den por culo.


----------



## superloki (19 Ene 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Decía usted buen hombre?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 912456



jajajaja.. pues por mis cojones que no me compro un híbrido aunque me los metan por lo ojos... Cuando se me joda el que tengo (o ya no me dejen cogerlo), creo que pasaré de tener coche. Alquilaré uno para viajes puntuales y poco más...


----------



## AntiT0d0 (19 Ene 2022)

Pero nos podremos tirar pedos por el centro?


----------



## stacksats (19 Ene 2022)

__





Yachts To Be Exempt From EU's Carbon Pricing Plan | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## brotes_verdes (19 Ene 2022)

Bueno, eso es lo que los españoles votaron, a sabiendas.

Si el pueblo quiere dejar de comer carne, no poner calefaccion, no ir de vacaciones o no usar coche propio, debemos ser democratas y aceptarlo.

La lucha contra el cambio climatico exige sacrificios. Sino, la alternativa es, como anuncio la ONU en su momento, que Asturias tenga en el 2020 un clima tropical.


----------



## bit (19 Ene 2022)




----------



## Porestar (19 Ene 2022)

stacksats dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Falcons y yates exentos. A remar.


----------



## la_trotona (19 Ene 2022)

superloki dijo:


> En Madrid ya hay zonas donde no se pueden aparcar coches que tengan X años. Hay que ir por cojones a un parking porque los parquímetros no dan el ticket. Está claro que van a presionar para que la gente se compre coche híbrido nuevo, y si no lo quiere hacer, harán caja con las multas. Hay que sacar el dinero a la gente con ahorrillos...



Es sólo en la parte central, y a esa zona hay mucho transporte público.


----------



## YoSoyTuPaco (19 Ene 2022)

Sólo los ricos tienen derecho a entrar en la ciudad en coche


----------



## Marco Porcio (19 Ene 2022)

Su puta madre, casi al mismo nivel que hacienda


----------



## zirick (19 Ene 2022)

CO2 = €


----------



## hijodeputin (19 Ene 2022)

el impuesto de circulación lo devolverán, si no dejan circular por las ciudades para que se paga???


----------



## Don Luriio (19 Ene 2022)




----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (19 Ene 2022)

Dentro de poco, a los coches de combustión interna les va a pasar igual que a los no vacunados. No se será obligatorio retirsrlos de la circulación, pero les pondrán tantas restricciones que acabaremos por deshacernos de ellos. Solo podrán circular por autopista pagando un peaje especial, te subirán el impuesto de circulación y te crujirán con los seguros y las ITV.

Estamos ante auténticos canallas, que han decidido expoliar a los ciudadanos y mantenerlos sumisos y controlados con toneladas de propaganda, vacunas y sobre todo multas elevadísimas por todo y freír a impuestos. Vaya mierda de futuro que nos espera.


----------



## Paisaje (19 Ene 2022)

Baquinjam Palas dijo:


> Así es.
> Yo lo mire y pase. La única ventaja que puede tener es ahorrarte el impuesto de circulación, pero como depende del ayuntamiento de turno, si quiere te lo cobra igual.
> 
> Así es que les den por culo.



la exención del IVTM es en todos los casos; e itv cada dos años, y cada tres si el vehículo tiene más de cuarenta años.


----------



## HuskyJerk (19 Ene 2022)

Jaja pues ésto acerca a AAlonso a la fussión de municipios.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (19 Ene 2022)

Yo no sabía si la señal era para indicar que está prohibido ir expulsando gravilla al acelerar

O prohibido que el coche se tire pedos


----------



## la mano negra (19 Ene 2022)

Sogas , hacen falta sogas .


----------



## ninfireblade (19 Ene 2022)

La etiqueta esa redonda verde con la C es obligatorio llevarla pegada en el cristal o se puede llevar guardada ?


----------



## f700b (19 Ene 2022)

Que bien pagaremos menos impuesto de circulación los que no tengamos mínimo la C


----------



## VeteranoCobaya (19 Ene 2022)

Curioso , se parece a esta :













Spoiler



Atencion : proyeccion de grabilla


----------



## Joaquim (19 Ene 2022)

Maditos ricos con sus coches viejos.... oh wait!!


----------



## DarkNight (19 Ene 2022)

Yo metere mi clásico Ford Puma donde me salga de los cojones. Cualquier multa sera recurrida donde haga falta. Conozco a gente que entra con coches de mas de 20 años en Bcn, pasandose las leyes de Colau por las pelotas. Las leyes totalitarias no se obedecen. Llevo la marca y el modelo que yo elija. Que para eso tiene la ITV aprobada, el permiso de circulación y el seguro pagado


----------



## birdland (19 Ene 2022)

Me parto ....ya se sabe que el que va con la Ford Transit en realidad tiene un tesla en el,garaje .....que es un nostálgico de los motores viejos ....

y así tampoco podrán entrar los millonarios que tienen los shelby 5.8 ....

una propuesta de lo más igualitaria


----------



## Felson (19 Ene 2022)

La siguiente, será con el icono de la jeringuilla (ya se sacarán algo sobre conducir y seguridad). Eso sí, siempre habrá multa por algo. Están ahí por nuestro bien y no por el suyo (caso que cobren algún dinero nuestro). Hace años lo hicieron las tropas de asalto, ahora, por lo que se ve, lo hacen las tropas de asfalto. Vivir para ver, beber para vivir, que diría el clásico (o sea, yo).


----------



## Busher (19 Ene 2022)

Me van a...


----------



## Mabuse (19 Ene 2022)

Culpable (mayor de edad) dijo:


> No es un golpe a los coches viejos, es un golpe a la clase media y a la libertad de cada cual a tener el coche que quiera. Yo tengo dos coches de antes del 2.000. Entre los dos no hago mas de 8.000 km al año, contamino mucho menos que un etiqueta ECO o C, que haga 20.000, incluso menos que muchos híbridos enchufables, que de O emisiones tienen la etiqueta.



Son negocios, nada personal. Bienvenido al capitalismo.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (19 Ene 2022)

Todo lo que ves que está pasando a tu alrededor en realidad es una tremenda estrategia de *control*.


----------



## Mike Littoris (19 Ene 2022)

Quitan las ganas de vivir


----------



## W.Morgan (20 Ene 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Por favor, que alguien cambie a ese negro de la derecha por una de estas nuevas señales de bajas emisiones, que sale un meme cojonudo


----------



## Volvitо (20 Ene 2022)

Qué asco de vida, macho. Prefiero ni enterarme de qué va el mundo.


----------



## Gatoo_ (20 Ene 2022)

W.Morgan dijo:


>



Buenísimo


----------



## SaRmY (20 Ene 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Sogas , hacen falta sogas .



Plomo, hace falta plomo


----------



## Volvitо (20 Ene 2022)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> *Dentro de poco, a los coches de combustión interna les va a pasar igual que a los no vacunados. No se será obligatorio retirsrlos de la circulación, pero les pondrán tantas restricciones que acabaremos por deshacernos de ellos. Solo podrán circular por autopista pagando un peaje especial, te subirán el impuesto de circulación y te crujirán con los seguros y las ITV.*
> 
> Estamos ante auténticos canallas, que han decidido expoliar a los ciudadanos y mantenerlos sumisos y controlados con toneladas de propaganda, vacunas y sobre todo multas elevadísimas por todo y freír a impuestos. Vaya mierda de futuro que nos espera.



De echarle cojones y no pagar ni un dvro a esos ladrones ni hablamos...


----------



## Kabraloka (20 Ene 2022)

dgt = ladrones


----------



## AHTNUKIAV (20 Ene 2022)

ninfireblade dijo:


> La etiqueta esa redonda verde con la C es obligatorio llevarla pegada en el cristal o se puede llevar guardada ?



No es obligatoria llevarla pegada en el parabrisas.


----------



## AHTNUKIAV (20 Ene 2022)

Kabraloka dijo:


> dgt = ladrones



Dgt=Dirección General de Tributos


----------



## cucarachologo (20 Ene 2022)

Y con el PP, se quitará?.

NO.


----------



## George Orwell (20 Ene 2022)

¡Anda! ¡Como el pasaporte cobiz pero para coches!


----------



## PolloMax (20 Ene 2022)

ninfireblade dijo:


> La etiqueta esa redonda verde con la C es obligatorio llevarla pegada en el cristal o se puede llevar guardada ?



La DGT no obliga a llevarla pegada en el cristal, pero los ayuntamientos si tienen potestad para exigir ese requisito, solo Madrid capital asi lo requiere (de momento).


----------



## EnergiaLibre (20 Ene 2022)

no quieren que la gente tenga coches viejos y punto, muchos estábamos guardando coches viejos en el patio de casa cual usanos para dentro de unos años tener la jubilación asegurada... se comenta en el gremio que a parte de las marcas los desguaces también se han quejado de que los particulares les hacen mucha competencia con piezas de segunda mano en plataformas online


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (20 Ene 2022)

El pase covid de los coches.


----------



## Joaquim (20 Ene 2022)

Por que los Bolcheviques odian tu Coche??


Por que los Bolcheviques odian tu Coche?? Se vé dia si y dia también, lo de Madrid Centro solo es el último ejemplo. Los políticos, sobretodo los de la Izmierda, odian los Coches... pero no los suyos lujosos, sino el tuyo. Dia si y dia también hacen normas, prohibiciones, impuestos, con...




www.burbuja.info










Los Bolcheviques odian tu coche, no el suyo.


Los Bolcheviques odian tu coche, no el suyo. Los Bolcheviques odian tu coche, no el suyo. Por que los Bolcheviques odian tu coche?? Por que los Bolcheviques odian tu Coche?? Los Bolcheviques odian que tu hijo vaya a un colegio privado, y comparta pupitre con el suyo. Los...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (20 Ene 2022)

Cojonudo ya tengo un par de señales para canalizar con los colegas si alguna noche salimos y no hay mucha gente en la calle.


----------



## Gamelin (20 Ene 2022)

Desobedicencia civil


----------



## tixel (20 Ene 2022)

A mi como me toquen mucho los cojones me matriculo el coche en Portugal y que les den por el culo a sus normas.


----------



## ashe (20 Ene 2022)

Pues es curioso porque lo mas ecologico real es precisamente estirar la durabilidad del coche ya que se ahorra mucha energia y materiales en fabricar uno nuevo...

El objectivo de esto es ir eliminando el vehiculo personal para depender de un tercero, como servicios como netflix, steam, spotify, etc


----------



## TomásPlatz (20 Ene 2022)

Acojonante, otro motivo más para irse ya de españa.

Expongamos la España actual, asi a bote pronto se me viene esto a la cabeza

1. Feminismo anti-hombres anti-familia
2. Restricciones a la movilidad privada, afectando a la clase media y baja.
3. Futuras regulaciones a la carne y el sector primario
4. Precariedad laboral brutal
5. Deuda impagable
6. Inmigración masiva que impone su cultura sobre la nuestra
7. Tasa de suicidios altisima en jovenes y hombres
8. 0 libertades y derechos
9. Clase politica corrupta y enemiga de españa
10. Subida de impuestos brutal asfixiando a la poblacion
11. Imposibilidad para montar negocios y emprender



Podria seguir pero paso.

Lo unico que podemos hacer es huir de aqui, esto ya no lo salva ni dios.


----------



## Kunkel (20 Ene 2022)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> Todo lo que ves que está pasando a tu alrededor en realidad es una tremenda estrategia de *control*.



Así es, esto ya no va de dinero, no pienso soltar mi coche de hace 20 años, 50000km y como nuevo, duerme garage y mantenimiento al día, cando tenga 30 lo matriculare como historico, antes voy a caballo o en burro que comprar una puta lavadora con ruedas, que se lo metan por el culo, si VOX hiciera bandera de esto, ganaría aún más votos.


----------



## Busher (20 Ene 2022)

ashe dijo:


> Pues es curioso porque lo mas ecologico real es precisamente estirar la durabilidad del coche ya que se ahorra mucha energia y materiales en fabricar uno nuevo...
> 
> El objectivo de esto es ir eliminando el vehiculo personal para depender de un tercero, como servicios como netflix, steam, spotify, etc



En muchisimos casos es efectivamente asi.
Yo, por ejemplo, apenas hago 11.000 kms anuales con mi TDI, la mayoria de autovia y ninguno por el mismo centro de la ciudad. Mi consumo medio total es muy moderado, apenas 5,3 a 5,4 l/100.
Si a mi me obligan a achatarrar mi coche para demandar uno electrico nuevo, ni se los lustros que se tardaria en "amortizar ecologicamente" semejante operacion absurda.

Pero tranquilo... que no miraran nada de eso. Decretaran y a joderse.


----------



## eltonelero (20 Ene 2022)

ashe dijo:


> Pues es curioso porque lo mas ecologico real es precisamente estirar la durabilidad del coche ya que se ahorra mucha energia y materiales en fabricar uno nuevo...
> 
> El objectivo de esto es ir eliminando el vehiculo personal para depender de un tercero, como servicios como netflix, steam, spotify, etc



Si, siempre me he preguntado hasta que punto es ecológico obligar a la gente a consumir tabletas con ruedas cuando aun queda un mercado de segunda mano bestial como para aguantar 20-30 años un 75% de la población.

A cambio los coches eléctricos necesitan de metales (minería que necesita a su vez petróleo y contaminar )y energía que no sale de la nada. para ser fabricados...


----------



## Stelio Kontos (20 Ene 2022)

Los de la DGT me pueden comer los huevos empezando por el culo, putos mafiosos de mierda.


----------



## INE (20 Ene 2022)

PolloMax dijo:


> La DGT no obliga a llevarla pegada en el cristal, pero los ayuntamientos si tienen potestad para exigir ese requisito, solo Madrid capital asi lo requiere (de momento).



Será para los coches matriculados en Madrid, a ver si ahora tenemos que adaptarnos todos a sus normas de mierda.


----------



## Division250 (20 Ene 2022)

Mi duda es, la constitución para que oistia esta, esto choca frontalmente con el derecho de libre circulación.


----------



## alas97 (20 Ene 2022)

regresará en cualquier momento. 

Atentos.

Solo locomoción hípica.







"Todas las normas anticontaminación se cumplen a rajatabla"

¿Qué vas en tu vehículo echando humo?

Pues toma multa.







En tó el píloro o en el colodrillo.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (20 Ene 2022)




----------



## César92 (20 Ene 2022)

Dr.Nick dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 912436



Jajajajajaj joder con los italianos


----------



## César92 (20 Ene 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Como que 5 años fascista heteropatriarcal heteronominativo?
> 
> Es cada 6 meses!!! Lo contrario atenta al cambio climatico y ademas es sesgo de genero y contra LGTB



Se te olvida lo de insolidario, cualquier cosa que no guste al gran hermano te convierte en insolidario.


----------



## César92 (20 Ene 2022)

fayser dijo:


> Esto no va de contaminación.
> 
> Los coches actuales contaminan diez veces menos que los antiguos, nunca ha estado el aire de las ciudades más limpio, y sin embargo es ahora cuando no hacen más que joder al coche particular.
> 
> ...



O porque no podrás cargarlo o tendrás que cambiar la batería por una menos contaminante. Al tiempo. Cualquier cosa para dar por culo les sirve.


----------



## Busher (20 Ene 2022)

Division250 dijo:


> Mi duda es, la constitución para que oistia esta, esto choca frontalmente con el derecho de libre circulación.



No hay conflicto. La libre circulacion no es necesariamente en coche como el derecho a la vivienda no lo es necesariamente a tener un chalet en Galapagar...

Por ahi no hay nada que rascar salvo, quiza, que demuestres que el coche (tuyo propio) es tu unica forma posible de ejercer tu derecho de circulacion.


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (20 Ene 2022)

Paisaje dijo:


> la exención del IVTM es en todos los casos; e itv cada dos años, y cada tres si el vehículo tiene más de cuarenta años.



No, no hay exención del impuesto, hay una bonificación que si quiere el ayuntamiento la aplica y si no quiere no.









Coches con más de 25 años: ¿Pagan el impuesto de circulación?


Coches con más de 25 años: ¿Pagan el impuesto de circulación? | La Ley Reguladora de las Haciendas Locales dice en su artículo 95.6 que los coches catalogados como históricos o con más de 25 años no deben pagar el impuesto de...




www.auto10.com


----------



## vanderwilde (20 Ene 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> Creo que los vehículos históricos se salvan de esto



Esperemos. Yo tengo dos motos históricas.


----------



## vanderwilde (20 Ene 2022)

Baquinjam Palas dijo:


> No, no hay exención del impuesto, hay una bonificación que si quiere el ayuntamiento la aplica y si no quiere no.



Si la hay. Tengo dos motos con más de 25 años y no lo pago en ninguna. Dejan de mandar hasta la carta. Eso si, depende de cada ayuntamiento.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (20 Ene 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Acojonante, otro motivo más para irse ya de españa.
> 
> Expongamos la España actual, asi a bote pronto se me viene esto a la cabeza
> 
> ...




Cierto, pero en otros lugares las cosas no están mejor ¿a dónde huir?


----------



## Gatoo_ (20 Ene 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> Yo metere mi clásico Ford Puma donde me salga de los cojones. Cualquier multa sera recurrida donde haga falta. Conozco a gente que entra con coches de mas de 20 años en Bcn, pasandose las leyes de Colau por las pelotas. Las leyes totalitarias no se obedecen. Llevo la marca y el modelo que yo elija. Que para eso tiene la ITV aprobada, el permiso de circulación y el seguro pagado



Pues nada, circula por carril taxi, bus-VAO, carril bici... aparca en zonas de carga y descarga, en plazas de vehículos oficiales, en paradas de autobús...

...y luego vas y recurres las multas porque coartan tu libertad.


----------



## Okjito (20 Ene 2022)

Espero de corazón que le prendamos fuego...pero esto es España y no va a pasar.
Tengo un peugeot 308 para uso diario. Es del 2009 por lo que estoy fuera de todo esto ya. Alguien que me diga porque e tengo que cambiar de coche con argumentos por Dios...es un coche que funciona...tengo que tirarlo de verdad? Me niego.
En Francia a esto le prenderían fuego, ahí la gente va con coches normalmente tirando a viejetes.


----------



## Klapaucius (20 Ene 2022)

Han convertido tener coche en un artículo de lujo.

*Gracias comunistas burócratas hijos de la grandísima puta*


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (20 Ene 2022)

Si lo 


Volvitо dijo:


> De echarle cojones y no pagar ni un dvro a esos ladrones ni hablamos...



Si lo hacen cuatro, a estos los va a machacar el sistema. Tiene que ser masivo. Pero, esperamos una reacción de la sociedad española?


----------



## trancos123 (20 Ene 2022)

Que saquen una para el ruido!
Si llevan el tubo de escape trucado, para el desguace.


----------



## Chortina Premium (20 Ene 2022)

Ja, ja, ja... mi coche es del 2006 y tiene la C  , menos mal que no caí en la moda de los diesel el gustazo


----------



## hyperburned (20 Ene 2022)

Que alguien haga una señal con esto. El falcon

Yo me voy a remar


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (20 Ene 2022)

vanderwilde dijo:


> Si la hay. Tengo dos motos con más de 25 años y no lo pago en ninguna. Dejan de mandar hasta la carta. Eso si, depende de cada ayuntamiento.



Que no hay exención ( lee el link de arriba).

Tienes suerte de que tu ayuntamiento te bonifica el 100 por cien, pero si al año que viene le sale de los cojones te lo cobra.


----------



## Nut (20 Ene 2022)

Un informe del Colegio Oficial de Ingenieros de Valladolid analiza el impacto medioambiental si se tiene en cuenta el ciclo de vida completo del vehículo

Un estudio señala que el coche eléctrico contamina tanto como los diésel modernos (vozpopuli.com)

Cuentos marineros para decir que cada dia hay menos diesel y gasolina disponible.


----------



## ShellShock (20 Ene 2022)

Culpable (mayor de edad) dijo:


> No es un golpe a los coches viejos, es un golpe a la clase media y a la libertad de cada cual a tener el coche que quiera. Yo tengo dos coches de antes del 2.000. Entre los dos no hago mas de 8.000 km al año, contamino mucho menos que un etiqueta ECO o C, que haga 20.000, incluso menos que muchos híbridos enchufables, que de O emisiones tienen la etiqueta.



Sólo con tener en cuenta que tú no estás cambiando de coche cada 8 años, con lo que ello conlleva (más de una tonelada de residuos del coche viejo y la contaminación que produce fabricar el coche nuevo), compensas más que de sobra la poca gasolina extra que vayas a gastar por km. Ya puedes darles en los putos morros a todos esos ECOLOJETAS PROGRES DE TESLA E IPHONE con un razonamiento incontestable.

Que se metan sus mierdas de argumentos ridículos y su moralina de ROJOS HIJOS DE PUTA por el culo.


----------



## El Exterminador (20 Ene 2022)

A joder a la clase trabajadora...no eran comunistas estos?


----------



## Korgan (20 Ene 2022)

Todo es para empujar a la gente a tirar sus coches y comprar nuevos vehículos, seguro que la patronal del automóvil está encantanda con este tipo de medidas...

¿Que ecologíco es hacer que la gente tire coches con 15 años que funcionan perfectamente, para comprar un coche nuevo?


----------



## ShellShock (20 Ene 2022)

El Exterminador dijo:


> A joder a la clase trabajadora...no eran comunistas estos?



Bien sabe hustec que de eso se trata, Mr. Honecker.

Los españoles sólo aprenden a palos. Jamás en la historia han aprendido en cabeza ajena.


----------



## Artorias (20 Ene 2022)

Pues yo creo que esta medida solo va a joder a los trabajadores, tanto a los que tengan que entrar a esas zonas a hacer algun trabajo (fontaneros, electricistas, etc...) y nos sean residentes como a los que vivan en algun pueblo y tengan que ir a la ciudad a trabajar.

Mas que nada porque al no afectar a los residentes pues a los que no tenemos coche con etiqueta (como es mi caso, que, aunque mi coche es gasolina de 2014, al ser de importacion no tiene la etiqueta de mierda y hacersela es un lio de tramites) nos importa una mierda porque vamos a poder seguir circulando por nuestra ciudad.


----------



## Sesino6 (20 Ene 2022)

Danito10 dijo:


> Este 2022 podremos ver en *las calles de España* una nueva señal de tráfico. La DGT ya anunció el estreno de esta nueva señalización vertical relacionada con la aplicación de la ley de Cambio Climático que entró en vigor en 2021. Esta nueva señal en la que se representa a un vehículo expulsando humo del tubo de escape, se utilizará para identificar las* Zonas de Bajas Emisiones (ZBE)* en municipios de más de 50.000 habitantes. La señal* prohíbe la entrada* a todo vehículo de motor en la zona delimitada, excepto a aquellos que dispongan de un distintivo ambiental adecuado, así también se incorpora en la advertencia *tres excepciones *a la prohibición de entrar en la zona, así podrán circulñar en este área delimitada aquellos vehículos que tengan etiqueta de 0 emisiones, etiqueta eco y distintivo C, los vehiculos con etiqueta B tendrán restringida la entrada. El *objetivo* de esta nueva señal es el de *reducir la contaminación* en las grandes ciudades, delimitando el paso a determinadas zonas a los vehículos que emitan más gases nocivos. El incumplimiento de esta norma se considerará una infracción grave, que conllevará *una sanción* con 200 euros de multa.
> 
> 
> De este modo la Dirección General de Tráfico ha publicado una instrucción sobre Zonas de Bajas Emisiones y otras regulaciones de acceso a los vehículos en área urbana (UVAR) en la que se ha creado crea esta nueva señal vertical de ZBE y ha instado a las entidades locales a comunicar a la DGT estas áreas, así como otras regulaciones de acceso a los vehículos que establezcan en sus municipios para incorporarla a la plataforma DGT 3.0 y poder difundir esa información en tiempo real y gratuito a todos los conductores. Desde la DGT informan que esta instrucción facilitará la aplicación de la ley de Cambio Climático impulsada por el Ministerio para la Transición Ecológica y el Reto Demográfico, que entró en vigor el pasado 22 de mayo.
> ...



Y qué van a hacer en el aire, van a poner malla antihumos para que no pase?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (20 Ene 2022)

Memoria de pez.

La pregunta que habría que hacerse es: ¿Quién va a COBRAR la broma?

Porque parece que nadie se acuerda del "verano del 110":


----------



## amanciortera (20 Ene 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Sogas , hacen falta sogas .







MUCHAS


----------



## Dictadura Sanchista (20 Ene 2022)

Y omiten la pegatina B  No pueden pasar coches de 6 o 7 años.


----------



## green_IT (20 Ene 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Decía usted buen hombre?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 912456



A mí me promocionan el Mustang, será que me vieron entrar a mirar la cartilla del banco hace media hora


----------



## ddeltonin (20 Ene 2022)

Los etiqueba B no se si se salvarán, dicen que si que no, no veo nada claro.


----------



## ako (20 Ene 2022)

Dr.Nick dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 912436



Esta señal esta en las escalerillas del congreso y todo edificio de un medio de comunicacion.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (20 Ene 2022)

Sólo circularán los más ricos


----------



## EGO (20 Ene 2022)

Ya ves que duro golpe....

Lo que me ahorro en parkings y comprarme un coche nuevo me lo gasto en uber.

Coche derroido de 2k pavos para ir al trabajo,al monte a reventarlo o al carrefour y para chupapollear por la ciudad que te lleven en la parte de atras como un señor,descojonandote de etiquetas verdes,patinetes,bicicletas electricas y demas fauna 2030.

De todas maneras las ciudades estan quedando para la moronegrada,langostos,panchitos y progres veganos.


----------



## KUTRONIO (20 Ene 2022)

¿Coches con matrícula extranjera?


----------



## Artorias (20 Ene 2022)

Exacto, a cualquier currito que viva en un municipio de las afueras y tenga que ir a trabajar al centro de ciudad lo van a putear. O cambia de coche o a buscarse otro medio de ir al trabajo. Es la puntilla para esta gente que ya estaba muy puteada por tema de aparcamiento y demas.


----------



## vayaquesi (20 Ene 2022)

Hay que ser hijos de puta, y lo peor de todo es que las manifestaciones ni están ni se les espera.


----------



## PeterGriffyn (20 Ene 2022)

fayser dijo:


> Esto no va de contaminación.
> 
> Los coches actuales contaminan diez veces menos que los antiguos, nunca ha estado el aire de las ciudades más limpio, y sin embargo es ahora cuando no hacen más que joder al coche particular.
> 
> ...



Tampoco va de libertades.
Va de peak oil


----------



## Rusty_Chicken (20 Ene 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Pues yo creo que esta medida solo va a joder a los trabajadores, tanto a los que tengan que entrar a esas zonas a hacer algun trabajo (fontaneros, electricistas, etc...).



Al final eso acaba repercutiendo en los residentes, y eso ya se ha visto desde la eliminación masiva de plazas de aparcamiento en los centros de las ciudades. En la calle donde vive mi madre tienen muchos problemas para conseguir electricistas, pintores, carpinteros o fontaneros porque los que iban siempre -gente de confianza que trabajaba bien y barato- se hartaron de que los frieran a multas y ya no van a esas zonas o si acuden lo hacen subiendo mucho las tarifas.

Aunque todo esto no es más que una consecuencia colateral porque como han dicho aquí el objetivo es eliminar la circulación privada y anónima, eso de que uno pueda coger su vehículo en cualquier momento y conducir a donde le de la gana sin ser rastreado por las autoridades es algo que cada vez consideran más intolerable. Yo estoy aprovechando para viajar ahora todo lo que pueda con mi viejo diesel del 2003 porque sé que es algo que tiene los días contados, dentro de unas décadas sólo iremos a donde quieran que vayamos y los únicos que protestaremos seremos unos cuantos pollaviejas nostálgicos porque están haciendo un trabajo fantástico aleccionando a los jóvenes con las maravillas de vivir bajo el control permanente.


----------



## Roberto Alcazar (20 Ene 2022)

Negocio redondo para el estado, parkings, zonas azules, y en los barrios de gente de bien es donde vereis estos letreros, en los barrios obreros no. Paso a recordar que se ha descubierto la relacion entre enfermedades neurodegeneretivas y contaminacion por las emisiones diesel, los langostos premium que viven en zonas acomodadas de la capital (funcis, rentistas, politicos etc..) se van a a ver beneficiados por esta medida ampliando asi sus expectativas de vida.

No olvideis votar en las proximas elecciones


----------



## fayser (20 Ene 2022)

PeterGriffyn dijo:


> Tampoco va de libertades.
> Va de peak oil



No, va de limitar la libertad individual.

Verás como cuando haya muchos coches eléctricos, también joden al coche eléctrico.

Los patinetes eléctricos no tienen nada que ver con el peak oil y también les están jodiendo.

Las bicicletas eléctricas están limitadas a 250 W y 25 Km/h también para joder, porque esas podrían ir por la calzada a la velocidad que quieran como si fueran motos y no les dejan.

Y los peajes en autopistas van a ser para todo el mundo, consumas mucho, poco o nada.


----------



## Orgelmeister (20 Ene 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> Creo que los vehículos históricos se salvan de esto



A los míos les falta poco ya.


----------



## Orgelmeister (20 Ene 2022)

fayser dijo:


> Esto no va de contaminación.
> 
> Los coches actuales contaminan diez veces menos que los antiguos, nunca ha estado el aire de las ciudades más limpio, y sin embargo es ahora cuando no hacen más que joder al coche particular.
> 
> ...



Y no hay más.

Cuando teníamos ya motores diesel con CERO emisiones (medidas en tráfico real), al retrete con ellos.

Que nos gobiernen las putas, sus hijos son unos psicópatas.


----------



## peterr (20 Ene 2022)

Que ganas de ver como disfrutan de lo votado


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Ene 2022)

Esta noticia casa muy bien con la del hundimiento del sector del automóvil, algo tienen que hacer para obligar a la gente a comprarse coches, pronto esa mierda de señal se extenderá a pueblos de 100 habitantes.


----------



## Gigatr0n (20 Ene 2022)

Pues nada, habrá que hacer lo que dice la UE que para eso nos están pagando la fiesta, no?

Eso sí, el coche a pilas se lo va a comprar su puta madre, vas andando a los sítios y punto


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (20 Ene 2022)

superloki dijo:


> jajajaja.. pues por mis cojones que no me compro un híbrido aunque me los metan por lo ojos... Cuando se me joda el que tengo (o ya no me dejen cogerlo), creo que pasaré de tener coche. Alquilaré uno para viajes puntuales y poco más...



Eso es justo lo que quieren. Que te rindas.


----------



## morethanafeeling (20 Ene 2022)




----------



## Artorias (20 Ene 2022)

Rusty_Chicken dijo:


> Al final eso acaba repercutiendo en los residentes, y eso ya se ha visto desde la eliminación masiva de plazas de aparcamiento en los centros de las ciudades. En la calle donde vive mi madre tienen muchos problemas para conseguir electricistas, pintores, carpinteros o fontaneros porque los que iban siempre -gente de confianza que trabajaba bien y barato- se hartaron de que los frieran a multas y ya no van a esas zonas o si acuden lo hacen subiendo mucho las tarifas.
> 
> Aunque todo esto no es más que una consecuencia colateral porque como han dicho aquí el objetivo es eliminar la circulación privada y anónima, eso de que uno pueda coger su vehículo en cualquier momento y conducir a donde le de la gana sin ser rastreado por las autoridades es algo que cada vez consideran más intolerable. Yo estoy aprovechando para viajar ahora todo lo que pueda con mi viejo diesel del 2003 porque sé que es algo que tiene los días contados, dentro de unas décadas sólo iremos a donde quieran que vayamos y los únicos que protestaremos seremos unos cuantos pollaviejas nostálgicos porque están haciendo un trabajo fantástico aleccionando a los jóvenes con las maravillas de vivir bajo el control permanente.



Pues si, tienes toda la razon. Pero vamos, que a mi me esperen sentado si esperan que cambien mi coche por una tablet con ruedas y, encima, carisima.


----------



## Artorias (20 Ene 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Esta noticia casa muy bien con la del hundimiento del sector del automóvil, algo tienen que hacer para obligar a la gente a comprarse coches, pronto esa mierda de señal se extenderá a pueblos de 100 habitantes.



Lo jodido seria que la medida afectara a TODOS, incluidos residentes, pero claro, los politicos saben que si hacen eso si puede acabar mas de uno colgado de una farola...

Tu dile al mileurista hipotecado con 2 hijos que apenas llega a fin de mes que tiene que cambiar el diesel de 2005 que usa todos los dias para ir a currar al poligono industrial de las afueras por una basura electrica de 25.000 pavos porque si no no le dejan ni entrar en su barrio ni a su charo ir al carrefour a hacer la compra semanal...

Si hacen eso si se lia de verdad.

Pero como en el tema del coronatimo los politicos saben hasta donde pueden apretar y donde estan los limites para que la gente no estalle y corra la sangre..., lastima que la gente tiene cada vez las tragaderas mas anchas, hace 30-40 años, por mucho menos de como estamos ahora, estaria el mundo, en especial Europa, ardiendo, no solo España.


----------



## Casi_expepito (20 Ene 2022)

Danito10 dijo:


> Este 2022 podremos ver en *las calles de España* una nueva señal de tráfico. La DGT ya anunció el estreno de esta nueva señalización vertical relacionada con la aplicación de la ley de Cambio Climático que entró en vigor en 2021. Esta nueva señal en la que se representa a un vehículo expulsando humo del tubo de escape, se utilizará para identificar las* Zonas de Bajas Emisiones (ZBE)* en municipios de más de 50.000 habitantes. La señal* prohíbe la entrada* a todo vehículo de motor en la zona delimitada, excepto a aquellos que dispongan de un distintivo ambiental adecuado, así también se incorpora en la advertencia *tres excepciones *a la prohibición de entrar en la zona, así podrán circulñar en este área delimitada aquellos vehículos que tengan etiqueta de 0 emisiones, etiqueta eco y distintivo C, los vehiculos con etiqueta B tendrán restringida la entrada. El *objetivo* de esta nueva señal es el de *reducir la contaminación* en las grandes ciudades, delimitando el paso a determinadas zonas a los vehículos que emitan más gases nocivos. El incumplimiento de esta norma se considerará una infracción grave, que conllevará *una sanción* con 200 euros de multa.
> 
> 
> De este modo la Dirección General de Tráfico ha publicado una instrucción sobre Zonas de Bajas Emisiones y otras regulaciones de acceso a los vehículos en área urbana (UVAR) en la que se ha creado crea esta nueva señal vertical de ZBE y ha instado a las entidades locales a comunicar a la DGT estas áreas, así como otras regulaciones de acceso a los vehículos que establezcan en sus municipios para incorporarla a la plataforma DGT 3.0 y poder difundir esa información en tiempo real y gratuito a todos los conductores. Desde la DGT informan que esta instrucción facilitará la aplicación de la ley de Cambio Climático impulsada por el Ministerio para la Transición Ecológica y el Reto Demográfico, que entró en vigor el pasado 22 de mayo.
> ...



¿Y si soy propietario de un garaje en la zona no voy a poder acceder a él? .... los cojones ....


----------



## Artorias (20 Ene 2022)

Casi_expepito dijo:


> ¿Y si soy propietario de un garaje en la zona no voy a poder acceder a él? .... los cojones ....



Si no estas empadronado en la zona no puedes entrar.

Vamos que si, por ejemplo, vives en Madrid y tienes una casa de veraneo en una ciudad de mas de 50.000 no vas a poder ir a tu segunda residencia en tu coche como no sea "ecologico" cuando pongan esta medida en todos los municipios.


----------



## Macabrón (20 Ene 2022)

También ha solicitado Europa una medida a aplicar para solucionar el abuso de temporalidad de los interinos (y que no puede ser más perjudicial que las normas de Derecho interno aplicables en situaciones similares: traducido al cristiano: FIJEZA) y ni puto caso.


----------



## Beto (20 Ene 2022)

Compremos coches cada año, es muy ecológico!!!


----------



## Rocker (20 Ene 2022)

En 2030 o se permiten sólo eléctricos o se permiten durante unos años de gasolina y diesel pero con restricciones de muchas zonas en ciudades y pago de más tasas por entrar en ciudades como lo que hacen en Londres que quieren hacer en más ciudades, unas tasas para entrar en el centro de la ciudad por tener coche que contamina.

Bien es cierto que la gran mayoría de la población que hoy día no puede permitirse cambiar a un eléctrico se quedará usando transporte público o tirando del uso de su coche hasta que le dejen pero pagando más en tasas. Y también para 2030 una gran mayoría de lo que es nuestra población adulta ya no va a meterse en gastos para conducir un eléctrico con más de 66 años porque si el coche le dura unos 10 años con las baterías a máximo rendimiento no les compensa por edad comprarse un carro de 30.000 euros para unos años par dar cuatro paseos porque no lo necesitan habitualmente para ir a trabajar y el cuerpo ya no es el de alguien de 30 o 40 años. 

Además, aún falta por ver alguna medida como limitación de edad de conducir que yo sí me espero que aparezca esa ley a no mucho tardar. 
Por ejemplo a partir de los 70 prohibido conducir porque las capacidades para la conducción y reflejos ya no están a un nivel de seguridad apropiado para los demás conductores de la vía.
Y con esta medida se cumplen los objetivos de descarbonización por la vía rápida, menos tráfico por narices.


----------



## Rocker (20 Ene 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Lo jodido seria que la medida afectara a TODOS, incluidos residentes, pero claro, los politicos saben que si hacen eso si puede acabar mas de uno colgado de una farola...
> 
> Tu dile al mileurista hipotecado con 2 hijos que apenas llega a fin de mes que tiene que cambiar el diesel de 2005 que usa todos los dias para ir a currar al poligono industrial de las afueras por una basura electrica de 25.000 pavos porque si no no le dejan ni entrar en su barrio ni a su charo ir al carrefour a hacer la compra semanal...
> 
> ...



No se va a liar nada, el que no pueda permitirse un eléctrico a patita o transporte público y a tirar un coche que funciona perfectamente pero que va a gasolina o diesel porque lo dice el gobierno de turno.
Supongo que luego las empresas serán conscientes de no esperar muchos candidatos con coche propio para ir a trabajar y se darán cuenta que si hay retrasos por transporte público es lo que hay.


----------



## Artorias (20 Ene 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> No se va a liar nada, el que no pueda permitirse un eléctrico a patita o transporte público y a tirar un coche que funciona perfectamente pero que va a gasolina o diesel porque lo dice el gobierno de turno.
> Supongo que luego las empresas serán conscientes de no esperar muchos candidatos con coche propio para ir a trabajar y se darán cuenta que si hay retrasos por transporte público es lo que hay.



Si hacen lo que yo he puesto en el otro mensaje, se lia, por eso no lo hacen.

Si supieran que la gente tragaria con eso lo harian sin dudarlo ni un segundo.


----------



## bladu (20 Ene 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Esta noticia casa muy bien con la del hundimiento del sector del automóvil, algo tienen que hacer para obligar a la gente a comprarse coches, pronto esa mierda de señal se extenderá a pueblos de 100 habitantes.




Pues si solo que entre medias esta puede ser la puntilla para que mucha gente, que diga, que ya no compra coche, porque no le merece pena, porque no hace tantos km como pàra que le rente comprarse uno, porque son my caros, porque esta jubilado.

Y ojo, que esos coches, necesitan menos mantemimiento, porque tienen menos piezas, con lo cual es menos dinero, para los talleres, entre ellos, los talleres de las casas oficiales. Las marcas sacan mucho de ir andando pegando estacazos a la gente que lo lleva a esos sitios.


----------



## Division250 (20 Ene 2022)

Busher dijo:


> No hay conflicto. La libre circulacion no es necesariamente en coche como el derecho a la vivienda no lo es necesariamente a tener un chalet en Galapagar...
> 
> Por ahi no hay nada que rascar salvo, quiza, que demuestres que el coche (tuyo propio) es tu unica forma posible de ejercer tu derecho de circulacion.



A eso me refiero si no con mi vehiculo no me puedo mover y por lo tanto no tengo la libertad de movimiento, estaria supeditado a transporte publico etc


----------



## Busher (20 Ene 2022)

Division250 dijo:


> A eso me refiero si no con mi vehiculo no me puedo mover y por lo tanto no tengo la libertad de movimiento, estaria supeditado a transporte publico etc



Y con tu coche estas supeditado a la las vias publicas...
No, tu argumento jamas colara.


----------



## Rocker (20 Ene 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Si hacen lo que yo he puesto en el otro mensaje, se lia, por eso no lo hacen.
> 
> Si supieran que la gente tragaria con eso lo harian sin dudarlo ni un segundo.



Hombre, para mi que te impidan usar un coche que sigue funcionando es como si te quitan tu casa, por decir algo, pero es que la gente va a entrar por el aro porque no tiene forma de protestar, por eso no va a ser de un año para otro, pero ten en cuenta que mientras los dejen seguir usando esos coches van a la vez a ir incrementando el impuesto todos los años y las ciudades con tasas diarias para entrar con esos coches además de la subida del diesel y gasolina, está clarísimo que los van a desincentivar muchísimo estos años hasta que los prohiban totalmente, en cambio para los eléctricos esas tasas de circulación en las ciudades no se aplicarán como aquí en Londres porque no emiten C02 ese es el cambio a favor del futuro.

Se lió muy gorda cuando obligaron a muchas empresas de servicios no esenciales a cerrar por el coronavirus? Pues no, y aquí en UK tampoco se lió a pesar de mandar a cerrar restaurantes y discotecas, cines, gimnasios dos veces, y muchos de esos negocios han tenido que echar el cierre por las deudas y no poder sacar el negocio a flote por la caída de ventas, y yo no he visto al conjunto de esos empresarios y trabajadores despedidos armarla gorda en protestas en el parlamento, ha habido manifestaciones pacíficas pero nada más. Porque la gente traga con todo.

Mis abuelos nunca tuvieron coche y para ir a trabajar mi abuelo iba andando haciendo 6 km de ida y 6 de vuelta andando todos los días. Y mi abuela durante su adolescencia se turnaba con sus hermanas para bajar a la ciudad más cercana a vender verduras y leche de lo que producía su familia, y hacía como 10 km de ida y otros 10 de vuelta, ella y sus hermanas y sólo tenía un hermano que estaba trabajando ya en otra ciudad y no les podía ayudar siempre con recolectar todo del campo y las tareas de las fincas, y esto habiendo pasado la guerra civil también.
Por eso te digo que quien puede pagarse un coche, o mejor dicho mantenerlo, quien actualmente tiene coche y se desplaza en él paga la gasolina y el mantenimiento tendrá que aguantarse y usar ese dinero en transporte público o ir andando si no puede pagar el coche eléctrico. 
Al gobierno se la sopla porque tiempos de más esfuerzo ya se vivieron y la gente se aguantó.


----------



## Gothaus (20 Ene 2022)

Pues ya pueden ir prohibiendo todas las calderas de gasóleo, que son las que más humos echan. Venga, todo el mundo con un braserito electrónico y mantita y un depósito de agua caliente eléctrico. Los coches no contaminan nada comparados con esas calderitas.

Ah, que es que eso no interesa porque no da pasta. Que lo que interesa es que cambiemos el coche cada 5 años. Que los políticos no reciben comisiones ni presiones de los fabricantes y vendedores. Y cuando todo el mundo tenga el híbrido, sacarán otra coña para prohibirlos. Y así hasta el infinito.

Por eso están tan tiquismiquis en las ITVs con la prueba de humos.


----------



## Rocker (20 Ene 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Pues ya pueden ir prohibiendo todas las calderas de gasóleo, que son las que más humos echan. Venga, todo el mundo con un braserito electrónico y mantita y un depósito de agua caliente eléctrico. Los coches no contaminan nada comparados con esas calderitas.
> 
> Ah, que es que eso no interesa porque no da pasta. Que lo que interesa es que cambiemos el coche cada 5 años. Que los políticos no reciben comisiones ni presiones de los fabricantes y vendedores. Y cuando todo el mundo tenga el híbrido, sacarán otra coña para prohibirlos. Y así hasta el infinito.
> 
> Por eso están tan tiquismiquis en las ITVs con la prueba de humos.



En UK esas calderas tienen fecha límite también, no me acuerdo si para 2030 estarán prohibidas o un poco más lejos, pero es evidente que la gente va a tener que cambiarlas porque imagino que no habrá suministro de gasóleo para ellas o será muy caro, algo harán para que no compense y compense las eléctricas.
El caso es que en España no van a tardar en hacer lo mismo, ya lo veréis.


----------



## tatenen (20 Ene 2022)

superloki dijo:


> En Madrid ya hay zonas donde no se pueden aparcar coches que tengan X años. Hay que ir por cojones a un parking porque los parquímetros no dan el ticket. Está claro que van a presionar para que la gente se compre coche híbrido nuevo, y si no lo quiere hacer, harán caja con las multas. Hay que sacar el dinero a la gente con ahorrillos...



Todo muy lógico y normal. Yo tengo un 206 gti del 2000, y en madrid ya no puede ni andar, y no puedo aparcar en zona SER, tiene que ser en parking de pago, debe ser que si aparcas en un parking en lugar de la calle contamina menos...


----------



## Rumplestinski (20 Ene 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> regresará en cualquier momento.
> 
> Atentos.
> 
> ...



Huuuuy!
Eso hasta que venga la ANO a decirte que tu caballo se ha tirado un cuesco y te multen...o los animalistas propongan una ley anti maltrato de los equinos.

Con el socialcomunismo todos perdemos, menos Bill y compañía.


----------



## Picotin (20 Ene 2022)

Todo postureo.
Recuerdo alla el 2009 cuando compré mi cochecito diesel me dieron subvención por baja emisiones. Que casualidad ahora en 2022 contamina y tiene etiqueta B. Por lo que no podré circular por Donde digan los tarados de la DGT.
Todo es pagar y ahora que hay menos multas porque casi todos llevamos anti radares suben la gasolina suben los impuestos y les da por multar por el carril central iendo sólo Y de noche. Que pais nos esta quedando


----------



## Gothaus (20 Ene 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> En UK esas calderas tienen fecha límite también, no me acuerdo si para 2030 estarán prohibidas o un poco más lejos, pero es evidente que la gente va a tener que cambiarlas porque imagino que no habrá suministro de gasóleo para ellas o será muy caro, algo harán para que no compense y compense las eléctricas.
> El caso es que en España no van a tardar en hacer lo mismo, ya lo veréis.



Lo único que se hace con estas medidas es cambiar el lugar donde se contamina. Porque la energía ha de generarse en algún sitio.


----------



## gabrielo (20 Ene 2022)

demencial un c3 hdi del 2005 con consumo real de 4,5 litros es un peligro en cambio un Ferrari o un tesla nuevo o el falcon del presi es muy ecologico


----------



## Sergey Vodka (20 Ene 2022)

¿Es un coche Paco tirando cuescos?

This only happens in Spain


----------



## Chortina de Humo (20 Ene 2022)

Como se estan cebando con los ricos...


----------



## Teuro (20 Ene 2022)

fayser dijo:


> Esto no va de contaminación.
> 
> Los coches actuales contaminan diez veces menos que los antiguos, nunca ha estado el aire de las ciudades más limpio, y sin embargo es ahora cuando no hacen más que joder al coche particular.
> 
> ...



Evidentemente no va de contaminación. Sencillamente van a eliminar 2/3 del parque automovilítico. Solo tendrán coche los ricos.


----------



## Teuro (20 Ene 2022)

Picotin dijo:


> Todo postureo.
> Recuerdo alla el 2009 cuando compré mi cochecito diesel me dieron subvención por baja emisiones. Que casualidad ahora en 2022 contamina y tiene etiqueta B. Por lo que no podré circular por Donde digan los tarados de la DGT.
> Todo es pagar y ahora que hay menos multas porque casi todos llevamos anti radares suben la gasolina suben los impuestos y les da por multar por el carril central iendo sólo Y de noche. Que pais nos esta quedando



La única motivación de la dieselficación de Europa cuando el resto del mundo no lo hacía era proteger a la mierda de coches europeos frente a los muy superiores gasolina japoneses. No hubo nunca otra motivación, las Peugeot, Citroën, Renault, Fiat y Volkswagen hubieran sido historia.


----------



## Teuro (20 Ene 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> En UK esas calderas tienen fecha límite también, no me acuerdo si para 2030 estarán prohibidas o un poco más lejos, pero es evidente que la gente va a tener que cambiarlas porque imagino que no habrá suministro de gasóleo para ellas o será muy caro, algo harán para que no compense y compense las eléctricas.
> El caso es que en España no van a tardar en hacer lo mismo, ya lo veréis.



Lo que va a ocurrir es un encarecimiento brutal de los eléctricos conforme la demanda aumente.


----------



## Teuro (20 Ene 2022)

gabrielo dijo:


> demencial un c3 hdi del 2005 con consumo real de 4,5 litros es un peligro en cambio un Ferrari o un tesla nuevo o el falcon del presi es muy ecologico



Un pequeño utilitario frente a los tanques/SUV que llevan algunos ahora, en estos casos el pequeño utilitario contamina y el tanque que pesa más del doble es "eco".


----------



## BogadeAriete (20 Ene 2022)

Que digo que donde se puede comprar una pegatina pirata buena calidad, es para un amigo


----------



## AHTNUKIAV (20 Ene 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> ¿Coches con matrícula extranjera?



LITA. Ley de importación temporal de automóviles.

Pasados unos meses se ha de regularizar su situación y matricular en el país de residencia del propietario.

Está todo inventado.


----------



## superloki (20 Ene 2022)

HumanaeLibertas dijo:


> Eso es justo lo que quieren. Que te rindas.



Si no es cuestión de rendirse, pero las alternativas como que joden un poco. Los gastos obligatorios del coche cada vez me tocan más los cojones, como el impuesto de circulación (el cual siempre he odiado especialmente). Luego las multas, que por mucho cuidado que tengas siempre te cae alguna. El seguro, ITV, subidas de combustible, autopistas de pago, etc. Todo eso lo asumimos porque queremos tener un coche, y al final lo pagas como se ha hecho siempre. Pero que ahora vengan unos psicópatas hijos de puta y me digan que ya no puedo conducir mi coche y me tengo que comprar el que ellos digan, pues me da una rabia increíble.

Mi coche ya es antiguo, pero va de maravilla y me podía durar muchos más años. Aun así, antes de la plandemia ya tenía en mente comprar un coche. Las cosas me iban bastante bien y estaba incluso pensando permitirme un capricho. Un coche más caro de lo normal y que me durara otra tira de años. Pues llegó marzo de 2020 y a tomar por culo todo. Cuando digo todo, me refiero a planes, buena parte de mi trabajo-ingresos, rutinas para mantenerme sano (por ejemplo el gimnasio), vida social y familiar, etc. Obviamente descarté el tema de comprar coche viendo como estaba el tema. Tampoco podía conducirlo con las restricciones y confinamiento.

Ahora llegan esos políticos hijos de mil putas y deciden que me tengo que comprar un coche más ecológico. Pues ahora no me sale de los cojones gastar ni un euro del que se puedan beneficiar. De mi no van a conseguir, ni impuestos de circulación, ni sus comisiones por comprar un híbrido, ni seguros... NADA. Económicamente ya me he recuperado y podría comprarme un buen vehículo, pero es que YA NO QUIERO HACERLO.


----------



## Volvitо (20 Ene 2022)

Seguiré pasándomelo por el forro de los cojones como siempre, pero sí, me toca los huevos vivir en un país comunista lleno de restricciones.


----------



## Merluzo (20 Ene 2022)

jvega dijo:


> y si te pes, tampoco puedes?



Depende de la fecha de tu primera matriculación.


----------



## antonio estrada (20 Ene 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Que digo que donde se puede comprar una pegatina pirata buena calidad, es para un amigo



Esa medida pide cámaras, reconocimiento de matrícula y multa automatizada.

Amortizas el sistema en una tarde.


----------



## Volvitо (20 Ene 2022)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> Si lo
> 
> Si lo hacen cuatro, a estos los va a machacar el sistema. Tiene que ser masivo. Pero, esperamos una reacción de la sociedad española?



Exacto. Si lo hacemos cuatro nos vamos a comer los mocos.

Obviamente no espero nada de este país de borregos lamepollas de quienes los someten y humillan.
Mi única esperanza es poder huir a un país con gente decente como Bulgaria. Españoles no aborregados hay poquísimos, por desgracia.


----------



## Klapaucius (20 Ene 2022)

Cómo dificultan la vida estos hijos de puta. Lo fácil, barato y cómodo que sería tener un coche de 3000€ de segunda mano tal cual. Lo convierten en un infierno de pura recaudación y reglas. Que si itv cada año, multas por respirar, impuestos de combustible, seguro, peajes, impuesto circulación, restricciones de circulación para coches "antiguos". Se te quitan las ganas de pasarlo bien y convierten lo común en lujos.


----------



## KUTRONIO (20 Ene 2022)

AHTNUKIAV dijo:


> LITA. Ley de importación temporal de automóviles.
> 
> Pasados unos meses se ha de regularizar su situación y matricular en el país de residencia del propietario.
> 
> Está todo inventado.



Bien, pero ¿Y si soy un turista que ha venido a Madrid a pasar unos días?


----------



## AHTNUKIAV (20 Ene 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Bien, pero ¿Y si soy un turista que ha venido a Madrid a pasar unos días?



Se entiende entonces que su residencia está en otro país y por ello no hay problema alguno. Si desea cambiar la residencia aquí, tiene un plazo para cambiar la matrícula de su coche; antigüamente eran unos 6 meses si mal no recuerdo.


----------



## InKilinaTor (20 Ene 2022)

No creo, la verdad es que en realidad, tenemos miedo al cambio, pero imagínate lo que sería hoy en día seguir usando vehículos de los años 40-50 que consumían 30-40L o cuántos muertos habría a día de hoy, simplemente usando gasolina con plomo.

Es una realidad, la contaminación mata, es más , te aseguro por experiencia propia en grupos de apoyo a gente con cáncer, que la mayoría no son fumadores no, por desgracia, todos los que están expuestos a combustiones caen como moscas, ¿Por r que digo combustión? Por qué los cocineros también , cocineros, gruistas, choferes,taxistas, soldadores....

Para tu información, solo 1/5 enfermos de cáncer de pulmón fuma.

Nos matan y se callan son unos hijosdeputa.


----------



## la_trotona (20 Ene 2022)

Klapaucius dijo:


> Cómo dificultan la vida estos hijos de puta. Lo fácil, barato y cómodo que sería tener un coche de 3000€ de segunda mano tal cual. Lo convierten en un infierno de pura recaudación y reglas. Que si itv cada año, multas por respirar, impuestos de combustible, seguro, peajes, impuesto circulación, restricciones de circulación para coches "antiguos". Se te quitan las ganas de pasarlo bien y convierten lo común en lujos.



En las zonas metropoitanas de las grandes ciudades, con el espacio de aparcamiento, un coche es un lujo, sí. Y para pueblos y ciudades muy pequeñas no hay tantas restricciones.


----------



## la_trotona (20 Ene 2022)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> No creo, la verdad es que en realidad, tenemos miedo al cambio, pero imagínate lo que sería hoy en día seguir usando vehículos de los años 40-50 que consumían 30-40L o cuántos muertos habría a día de hoy, simplemente usando gasolina con plomo.
> 
> Es una realidad, la contaminación mata, es más , te aseguro por experiencia propia en grupos de apoyo a gente con cáncer, que la mayoría no son fumadores no, por desgracia, todos los que están expuestos a combustiones caen como moscas, ¿Por r que digo combustión? Por qué los cocineros también , cocineros, gruistas, choferes,taxistas, soldadores....
> 
> ...



Pero yo quiero tener LIBERTAAAADDDDD de ir con mi coche a la Plaza Mayor todos los días.


----------



## Avila256 (20 Ene 2022)

Jurrr, la colacado arrasa.








Barcelona estrenará 46 radares para blindarse contra los excesos de velocidad. Estas son sus ubicaciones


Barcelona prepara una ofensiva para dar batalla a los excesos de velocidad: la Ciudad Condal instalará este 2021 un total de 32 radares fijos y otros dos de...




www.motorpasion.com


----------



## apocalippsis (20 Ene 2022)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> No creo, la verdad es que en realidad, tenemos miedo al cambio, pero imagínate lo que sería hoy en día seguir usando vehículos de los años 40-50 que consumían 30-40L o cuántos muertos habría a día de hoy, simplemente usando gasolina con plomo.
> 
> Es una realidad, la contaminación mata, es más , te aseguro por experiencia propia en grupos de apoyo a gente con cáncer, que la mayoría no son fumadores no, por desgracia, todos los que están expuestos a combustiones caen como moscas, ¿Por r que digo combustión? Por qué los cocineros también , cocineros, gruistas, choferes,taxistas, soldadores....
> 
> ...



Tu subnormal progre no sabes lo que mata de verdad, pero cada vez esta mas cerca


----------



## la_trotona (20 Ene 2022)

Avila256 dijo:


> Jurrr, la colacado arrasa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con ciertas normals muy estrictos y con otras es un cachondeo (okupación y demás).


----------



## Avila256 (20 Ene 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Con ciertas normals muy estrictos y con otras es un cachondeo (okupación y demás).



Es lo que pasa cuando gobierna una Ex-okupa


----------



## Esflinter (20 Ene 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Tu subnormal progre no sabes lo que mata de verdad, pero cada vez esta mas cerca



Que básico y que paleto eres


----------



## Sr Julian (20 Ene 2022)

Van a por los coches viejos descarado. Ahora si se te han caducado los airbags te obligan a cambiarlos para pasar la itv y cuestan una pasta. Coches con obsolescencia programada.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (20 Ene 2022)

Esta claro que el coche privado es símbolo de libertad. Cierto es que el tema petróleo escaseando en un futuro hay que reservarlo para los jets privados de los que mandan y que el eléctrico es caro de cojones, además de muy poco eficiente. Creo que es un tema complejo, donde se mezclan cuestiones de estatus, acaparamiento de recursos y jerarquización brutal de la sociedad.


----------



## fredesvindo (20 Ene 2022)

Vamos en burro y que el burro defequen en medio de la calzada.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (20 Ene 2022)

fayser dijo:


> Plaza Elíptica, una zona que no era parte del Madrid Central de Carmena pero que Monchito ha convertido también en Madrid Central.
> 
> El hijo de la gran puta que basó su campaña en oponerse a Madrid Central. Menudo imbécil él y sus votontos.



No mintió. Dijo que si va a quitar Madrid Central y lo hizo. Ahora se llama Madrid360.

Que disfruten los madrileños de lo votado.


----------



## Kunkel (20 Ene 2022)

superloki dijo:


> Si no es cuestión de rendirse, pero las alternativas como que joden un poco. Los gastos obligatorios del coche cada vez me tocan más los cojones, como el impuesto de circulación (el cual siempre he odiado especialmente). Luego las multas, que por mucho cuidado que tengas siempre te cae alguna. El seguro, ITV, subidas de combustible, autopistas de pago, etc. Todo eso lo asumimos porque queremos tener un coche, y al final lo pagas como se ha hecho siempre. Pero que ahora vengan unos psicópatas hijos de puta y me digan que ya no puedo conducir mi coche y me tengo que comprar el que ellos digan, pues me da una rabia increíble.
> 
> Mi coche ya es antiguo, pero va de maravilla y me podía durar muchos más años. Aun así, antes de la plandemia ya tenía en mente comprar un coche. Las cosas me iban bastante bien y estaba incluso pensando permitirme un capricho. Un coche más caro de lo normal y que me durara otra tira de años. Pues llegó marzo de 2020 y a tomar por culo todo. Cuando digo todo, me refiero a planes, buena parte de mi trabajo-ingresos, rutinas para mantenerme sano (por ejemplo el gimnasio), vida social y familiar, etc. Obviamente descarté el tema de comprar coche viendo como estaba el tema. Tampoco podía conducirlo con las restricciones y confinamiento.
> 
> Ahora llegan esos políticos hijos de mil putas y deciden que me tengo que comprar un coche más ecológico. Pues ahora no me sale de los cojones gastar ni un euro del que se puedan beneficiar. De mi no van a conseguir, ni impuestos de circulación, ni sus comisiones por comprar un híbrido, ni seguros... NADA. Económicamente ya me he recuperado y podría comprarme un buen vehículo, pero es que YA NO QUIERO HACERLO.



Al final el culpable único de toda esta mierda, es la PUTA UE. A ver si se se va a tomar por culo ya.


----------



## Kunkel (20 Ene 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> No mintió. Dijo que si va a quitar Madrid Central y lo hizo. Ahora se llama Madrid360.
> 
> Que disfruten los madrileños de lo votado.



Cara pula ja ja ja!


----------



## Kunkel (20 Ene 2022)

Pues muy fácil, masones y sus masonadas.


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (20 Ene 2022)

Lo curioso que que hasta muchos coches de solo 6-7 años menos no van a poder entrar en esas zonas, solo podrán entrar eléctricos, híbridos y poco más.

Y si tengo un coche viejo y vivo en una de esas zonas que hago.

El tema ambiental es una estupidez, no quieren que la gente tenga coche, ese es el verdadero motivo.


----------



## Avila256 (21 Ene 2022)

Y encima pondrán las de tramo que son ilegales.
( No te pueden multar por un cálculo )
Sin foto ni pruebas.

Y poco van a durar, cuando los rumanos, gitanos, etc. Sepan que hay la tira de cobre dentro.


----------



## Kunkel (21 Ene 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Van a por los coches viejos descarado. Ahora si se te han caducado los airbags te obligan a cambiarlos para pasar la itv y cuestan una pasta. Coches con obsolescencia programada.



Hola, que eso de "los airbags caducados"? Mira pase la Itv en Diciembre con un opel Astra matriculado en el 2000 que tengo muy muy cuidado y no me dijeron nada de los airbags, o es que eso es a partir de la itv en 2022? Si es así solo se podrían cambiar en la opel, o cualquier taller podría? Sabrías decirme de cuanto dinero más o menos hablamos? Muchas gracias!


----------



## Division250 (21 Ene 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Y con tu coche estas supeditado a la las vias publicas...
> No, tu argumento jamas colara.



Vamos a ver desde otro enfoque yo pago un vehículo, pasa itv yetc. Y xq emite mas de algo no puedo circular por x sitio? Q base legal tiene esto??


----------



## F.Alonso21 (21 Ene 2022)

A huir de las ciudades, menudos pozos de mierda en los que se estan convirtiendo de fascismos totalitarios orwellianos comunistas progres y nazis.



Culpable (mayor de edad) dijo:


> *No es un golpe a los coches viejos, es un golpe a la clase media y a la libertad de cada cual a tener el coche que quiera.* Yo tengo dos coches de antes del 2.000. Entre los dos no hago mas de 8.000 km al año, contamino mucho menos que un etiqueta ECO o C, que haga 20.000, incluso menos que muchos híbridos enchufables, que de O emisiones tienen la etiqueta.



Tal cual.

Y si asi es, con coches de mas de x años, la gente no suele hacer kilómetros, porque en cuanto superas los 5000 anuales con algun coche viejo te toca cambiarle de todo cada x tiempo y el mantenimiento anda disparado, aparte que encontrar piezas es una odisea.



fayser dijo:


> Esto no va de contaminación.
> 
> Los coches actuales contaminan diez veces menos que los antiguos, nunca ha estado el aire de las ciudades más limpio, y sin embargo es ahora cuando no hacen más que joder al coche particular.
> 
> ...



Como en las mayores dictaduras, aunque en Cuba al menos te dejan los coches de hace mas de medio siglo...

Asi que peor que en Cuba lo que proponen estos indeseables.



brotes_verdes dijo:


> Bueno, eso es lo que los españoles votaron, a sabiendas.
> 
> Si el pueblo quiere dejar de comer carne, no poner calefaccion, no ir de vacaciones o no usar coche propio, debemos ser democratas y aceptarlo.
> 
> La lucha contra el cambio climatico exige sacrificios. Sino, la alternativa es, como anuncio la ONU en su momento, que Asturias tenga en el 2020 un clima tropical.



Pues esos subnormales que se vayan al tercer mundo y nos dejen sus empleos a nosotros si es que los tienen o dejen de percibir pension.

Pero son muy listos para dar por culo para todos, pero ellos vivir a su puta bola ya sabes.



Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> Dentro de poco, a los coches de combustión interna les va a pasar igual que a los no vacunados. No se será obligatorio retirsrlos de la circulación, pero les pondrán tantas restricciones que acabaremos por deshacernos de ellos. Solo podrán circular por autopista pagando un peaje especial, te subirán el impuesto de circulación y te crujirán con los seguros y las ITV.
> 
> Estamos ante auténticos canallas, que han decidido expoliar a los ciudadanos y mantenerlos sumisos y controlados con toneladas de propaganda, vacunas y sobre todo multas elevadísimas por todo y freír a impuestos. Vaya mierda de futuro que nos espera.



Eso intentaran, la gente esta hasta los cojones , el que quiera coche huira de grandes ciudades, que sigan asi a ver de quien recaudan ajjajaja



TomásPlatz dijo:


> Acojonante, otro motivo más para irse ya de españa.
> 
> Expongamos la España actual, asi a bote pronto se me viene esto a la cabeza
> 
> ...



Donde vas?

Europa del Este era alternativa y esta afectada por los globalistas en parte con la plandemia y ya veremos si programas ecos de mierda.
EEUU esta imposible ir sin green card (estados sureños usanos, claro, el resto de America es un lodazal PROGRE).



Kunkel dijo:


> Así es, esto ya no va de dinero, no pienso soltar mi coche de hace 20 años, 50000km y como nuevo, duerme garage y mantenimiento al día, cando tenga 30 lo matriculare como historico, antes voy a caballo o en burro que comprar una puta lavadora con ruedas, que se lo metan por el culo, si VOX hiciera bandera de esto, ganaría aún más votos.



Hace bien aguante como sea y ese coche suyo es sagrado, por lo visto las asociaciones de historicos estan logrando medidas ejemplares para que nuestros coches sobrevivan, el lio va a ser los coches entre medias...



eltonelero dijo:


> Si, siempre me he preguntado hasta que punto es ecológico obligar a la gente a consumir tabletas con ruedas cuando aun queda un mercado de segunda mano bestial como para aguantar 20-30 años un 75% de la población.
> 
> A cambio los coches eléctricos necesitan de metales (minería que necesita a su vez petróleo y contaminar )y energía que no sale de la nada. para ser fabricados...



No va de ecologismo, como hace 20 años fomentaron los diesel para hacer pocos kms tampoco era por ecologismo o salud, simplemente teniamos excedente diesel porque en el resto de occidente evitaban usar diesel en coches por contaminacion.
Ademas de eso Francia y Alemania hacian de pm motores diesel, los japos les comian la tostada en gasolina mecheros y de alto rendimeinto fiables y los yankies en motores fiables y brutos grandotes a bajo precio (potentes), solo las premium tenian algo competitivo en gasolina digamos (Alemanes-Suecos).




Artorias dijo:


> Pues yo creo que esta medida solo va a joder a los trabajadores, tanto a los que tengan que entrar a esas zonas a hacer algun trabajo (fontaneros, electricistas, etc...) y nos sean residentes como a los que vivan en algun pueblo y tengan que ir a la ciudad a trabajar.
> 
> Mas que nada porque al no afectar a los residentes pues a los que no tenemos coche con etiqueta (como es mi caso, que, aunque mi coche es gasolina de 2014, al ser de importacion no tiene la etiqueta de mierda y hacersela es un lio de tramites) nos importa una mierda porque vamos a poder seguir circulando por nuestra ciudad.



Yo creo que termina puteando a todos...

+10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

A los pijosprogres forrados de la city cobradles todo a precio de oro y estafarles, es lo minimo que se merecen.




Artorias dijo:


> Exacto, a cualquier currito que viva en un municipio de las afueras y tenga que ir a trabajar al centro de ciudad lo van a putear. O cambia de coche o a buscarse otro medio de ir al trabajo. Es la puntilla para esta gente que ya estaba muy puteada por tema de aparcamiento y demas.



Salarios al 50% de la UE, como sigan el puteo al coche compensara no currar y quedarse en casa...

Encima contratos de menos horas etc

O es algo especifico o especializado o en mi caso no hago kms, para curros normales todos cerca y sino puerta, por desgracia ahora estoy en algo concreto y especializado, la gracia que el siguiente grado de cualificacion si pilla mas cerca de casa pero piden amoñecamiento en muchos posibles y no es sencillo.





Rusty_Chicken dijo:


> Al final eso acaba repercutiendo en los residentes, y eso ya se ha visto desde la eliminación masiva de plazas de aparcamiento en los centros de las ciudades. En la calle donde vive mi madre tienen muchos problemas para conseguir electricistas, pintores, carpinteros o fontaneros porque los que iban siempre -gente de confianza que trabajaba bien y barato- se hartaron de que los frieran a multas y ya no van a esas zonas o si acuden lo hacen subiendo mucho las tarifas.
> 
> Aunque todo esto no es más que una consecuencia colateral porque como han dicho aquí el objetivo es eliminar la circulación privada y anónima, eso de que uno pueda coger su vehículo en cualquier momento y conducir a donde le de la gana sin ser rastreado por las autoridades es algo que cada vez consideran más intolerable. Yo estoy aprovechando para viajar ahora todo lo que pueda con mi viejo diesel del 2003 porque sé que es algo que tiene los días contados, dentro de unas décadas sólo iremos a donde quieran que vayamos y los únicos que protestaremos seremos unos cuantos pollaviejas nostálgicos porque están haciendo un trabajo fantástico aleccionando a los jóvenes con las maravillas de vivir bajo el control permanente.



Contra la virtud de pedir y joder a la gente esta la de no dar y darles por el culo.



Artorias dijo:


> Lo jodido seria que la medida afectara a TODOS, incluidos residentes, pero claro, los politicos saben que si hacen eso si puede acabar mas de uno colgado de una farola...
> 
> Tu dile al mileurista hipotecado con 2 hijos que apenas llega a fin de mes que tiene que cambiar el diesel de 2005 que usa todos los dias para ir a currar al poligono industrial de las afueras por una basura electrica de 25.000 pavos porque si no no le dejan ni entrar en su barrio ni a su charo ir al carrefour a hacer la compra semanal...
> 
> ...



Lo peor que no han fomentado empleos, ni resucitar pueblos con jovenes cobrando paguitas de 600-1200 pavos por limpiar bosques-agricultura eco, etc
En vez de eso meten gentuza invasora , una decision NEFASTA porque podrian formarse nuevas familias mas sanas y hasta surgir inventores en casas grandes, ya que en zulos poco vana inventar los crios de estos...



tatenen dijo:


> do muy lógico y normal. Yo tengo un 206 gti del 2000, y en madrid ya no puede ni andar, y no puedo aparcar en zona SER, tiene que ser en parking de pago, debe ser que si aparcas en un parking en lugar de la calle contamina menos...



Codigo motor? mirelo bien si corresponde a ese codigo una Euro3, pidiendolo a la marca y a trafico le entra pegatina.

Depende de la marca y modelo claro, en algunas marcas es casi año 99 o 2000 en otras alomejor 2001.


----------



## Busher (21 Ene 2022)

Division250 dijo:


> Vamos a ver desde otro enfoque yo pago un vehículo, pasa itv yetc. Y xq emite mas de algo no puedo circular por x sitio? Q base legal tiene esto??



La misma que el que no puedas ir con un ciclomotor o un tractor por autopista o el que a determinadas horas o dias se prohiba la circulacion de camiones por segun que sitios o el que por un carril puedan ir una serie de vehiculos o usuarios pero no otros...


----------



## tatenen (21 Ene 2022)

F.Alonso21 dijo:


> Codigo motor? mirelo bien si corresponde a ese codigo una Euro3, pidiendolo a la marca y a trafico le entra pegatina.
> 
> Depende de la marca y modelo claro, en algunas marcas es casi año 99 o 2000 en otras alomejor 2001.



Lo he mirado ya. El tema está que solo miran el año, y es el 2000, luego fuera. Tengo un colega que tiene ese mismo motor en un citroen, pero lo compró en el 2005 creo, pues pegatina euro 3. Mismo motor psa, diferente año.


----------



## Gothaus (21 Ene 2022)

Ayer estuve pasando la ITV del coche de mi charo, diesel, y le di un par de vueltas por el polígono y unos acelerones para calentar el motor y quitarle la carbonilla y que diera bien en humos, pero los límites impuestos por el bobierno socialista-comunista europeo son tan bajos que ya casi ni con eso basta, cada vez lo restringen más.

Pues bien, estoy en la prueba de humos y se me escapó el pie y el tercer acelerón lo di sin llegar a las revoluciones suficientes, y se lo dije al chaval que me la estaba pasando, que si le pegaba otro acelerón. Dijo que no que, si no, me iban a hacer volver, que lo dejara, *que esos coches querían cargárselos*. Hablando con él, para la próxima, me dijo que para quitarle bien la carbonilla, debería tenerlo al menos una hora arrancado e incluso llegando a las 4.000 revoluciones, tela.

Así está la cosa de jodida, que hay que forzar el motor del coche para que dé bien en la prueba de humos y hay que comprar aditivos específicos para ITVs que veo que han sacado para echarle al carburante y que contamine menos.

La gente está aguantando con los vehículos viejos porque estamos en crisis y no podemos permitirnos otra cosa, además de la incertidumbre de por dónde va a ir el mundo del motor, y estos politicuchos de mierda están empeñados en que compremos coches nuevos a sus amiguitos de la industria del motor para que tengan sus bonuses y ellos sus comisioncitas. Porque está demostrado que no lo hacen por el medio ambiente, ya que fabricar un coche nuevo contamina mucho más que mantener un coche antiguo. Habría que colgar a todos esos hijos de la gran puta.


----------



## Gothaus (21 Ene 2022)

Porque el petróleo se va acabando y lo quieren para los ricos y ellos sí que no quieren renunciar a sus vehículos de COMBUSTIÓN INTERNA de alta gama, que son los que mejores resultados dan. Para que ellos puedan conducir sus vehículos supercontaminantes, es necesario que los pobres no puedan.

Es como el Al Gore, predicando sobre el medio ambiente por todo el mundo, pero usando su avión de reacción privado lujoso para desplazarse en vez de comprar un billete de avión, como los pobres. O las celebridades de Jewllywood, predicándote sobre lo necesario que es reciclar, el medioambiente, las firmas de carbono, y tal, pero tienen vehículos de lujo, mansiones enormes y también se desplazan en limusinas y aviones privados.

No tendrás nada y serás feliz.

Hay que exterminar a todos esos comunistas. Comunistas para los demás, pero capitalistas para ellos. Ya es hora.


----------



## fayser (21 Ene 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> O las celebridades de Jewllywood, predicándote sobre lo necesario que es reciclar, el medioambiente, las firmas de carbono, y tal, pero tienen vehículos de lujo, *mansiones enormes* y también se desplazan en limusinas y aviones privados.



Yo tengo una casita con un trocito de césped y en verano gasto mil litros diarios de agua en regarlo, lo que aparte de salirme caro ya me parece mucha agua.

Pues no quiero decir lo que debe gastar en agua regar esto en California:







Y esos son los progres ecolojetas que van dando lecciones de moral.


----------



## Kunkel (21 Ene 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Ayer estuve pasando la ITV del coche de mi charo, diesel, y le di un par de vueltas por el polígono y unos acelerones para calentar el motor y quitarle la carbonilla y que diera bien en humos, pero los límites impuestos por el bobierno socialista-comunista europeo son tan bajos que ya casi ni con eso basta, cada vez lo restringen más.
> 
> Pues bien, estoy en la prueba de humos y se me escapó el pie y el tercer acelerón lo di sin llegar a las revoluciones suficientes, y se lo dije al chaval que me la estaba pasando, que si le pegaba otro acelerón. Dijo que no que, si no, me iban a hacer volver, que lo dejara, *que esos coches querían cargárselos*. Hablando con él, para la próxima, me dijo que para quitarle bien la carbonilla, debería tenerlo al menos una hora arrancado e incluso llegando a las 4.000 revoluciones, tela.
> 
> ...



Hay que aguantar, además tenemos coches, no putas lavadoras con ruedas, yo tengo un astra gasolina 1.6 100 caballos, muy cuidado, del 2000 y solo 50000 km, va como un avión, super estable en curvas y ya trae ABS y airbag, así como aire acondicionado, para que COÑO necesito más OSTIA? además cuanto más quieren quitármelo más me le aprecio.


----------



## Decipher (21 Ene 2022)

Facilitandole la vida al ciudadano. Humo no tragaremos, pero mierda a paladas.


----------



## Talosgüevos (21 Ene 2022)

Yo sería más radical, solo 0 o ECO.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Macabrón (21 Ene 2022)

Cruzo los dedos porque el viejo 406 aún le dure a mi hermanísimo los 5 años que le quedan para los 30... ya se salvó del desguace una vez y espero que sobreviva a estos cerdos.


----------



## Sr Julian (21 Ene 2022)

Kunkel dijo:


> Hola, que eso de "los airbags caducados"? Mira pase la Itv en Diciembre con un opel Astra matriculado en el 2000 que tengo muy muy cuidado y no me dijeron nada de los airbags, o es que eso es a partir de la itv en 2022? Si es así solo se podrían cambiar en la opel, o cualquier taller podría? Sabrías decirme de cuanto dinero más o menos hablamos? Muchas gracias!



Si no te salta el chivato del airbag en el salpicadero no pasa nada, pero los airbags caducan. A mi coche, que tiene 20 años, le salto el chivato hace unos años y esta vez he tenido que llevarlo al taller para borrarlo de la centralita y a los pocos dias volvio a encenderse. Para arreglarlo tengo que camibar el airbag y esto mismo le va a pasar a muchos coches cuando les caduquen los airbags. O cambiarlos, que cuestan un paston o no pasas la itv, y no se pueden anular, para pasar la itv el coche tiene que tener los mismos que cuando salio de fabrica.


----------



## Kunkel (21 Ene 2022)

Ah ok, entendido, muchas gracias, pero y digo yo, no es más fácil que en algún taller "colega" te desconecten el chivato del airbag (me imagino que sera una bombilla) y así no salta nunca??? 


Sr Julian dijo:


> Si no te salta el chivato del airbag en el salpicadero no pasa nada, pero los airbags caducan. A mi coche, que tiene 20 años, le salto el chivato hace unos años y esta vez he tenido que llevarlo al taller para borrarlo de la centralita y a los pocos dias volvio a encenderse. Para arreglarlo tengo que camibar el airbag y esto mismo le va a pasar a muchos coches cuando les caduquen los airbags. O cambiarlos, que cuestan un paston o no pasas la itv, y no se pueden anular, para pasar la itv el coche tiene que tener los mismos que cuando salio de fabrica.


----------



## Sr Julian (21 Ene 2022)

Kunkel dijo:


> Ah ok, entendido, muchas gracias, pero y digo yo, no es más fácil que en algún taller "colega" te desconecten el chivato del airbag (me imagino que sera una bombilla) y así no salta nunca???



no, en la itv comprueban que al conectar la llave se encienda el chivato del airbag en el salpicadero y al encender el motor se apague. 
Esto esta hecho para que al ir caducando los airbags la gente se vea obligada a cambiar de coche.


----------



## isasosttw (21 Ene 2022)

INE dijo:


> Será para los coches matriculados en Madrid, a ver si ahora tenemos que adaptarnos todos a sus normas de mierda.



Lamento informarle de que cada puto ayuntamiento puede poner las normas que le salga del rabo , y sancionar le si no las cumple .

Si usted entra dentro de la M30 sin la etiqueta pegada al parabrisas le caerá una multa. 

Si eso le parece estúpido ( como a mí), le recuerdo que en Madrid las bicis pueden saltarse los semáforos en rojo si van a girar a la derecha.









Las bicicletas podrán circular en Madrid en sentido contrario y pasar semáforos en rojo


La ordenanza de movilidad sostenible del Ayuntamiento de Madrid se ha aprobado de forma inicial, y también establece los requisitos mínimos para los nuevos sistemas de alquiler de bicicletas sin base fija




www-abc-es.cdn.ampproject.org






Sólo un genio puede pensar que unas normas de circulación diferentes en cada municipio son buena idea


----------



## la_trotona (21 Ene 2022)

isasosttw dijo:


> Lamento informarle de que cada puto ayuntamiento puede poner las normas que le salga del rabo , y sancionar le si no las cumple .
> 
> Si usted entra dentro de la M30 sin la etiqueta pegada al parabrisas le caerá una multa.
> 
> ...



Eso es de la época de Carmena, ahora los patinetes no pueden circular en la acera, entre otras cosas.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (22 Ene 2022)

Los políticos se han adueñado del centro de las ciudades sin que nadie lo vote, no se vota este asedio al ciudadano, es todo una imposición.


----------



## SPQR (22 Ene 2022)

Con lo que este malnacido gasta en ir a un solo mitin de la Pesohez en el avión oficial pagado por la remerada, me da para ir y volver al trabajo durante 2 años.


----------



## Galvani (22 Ene 2022)

Ya ni los B


----------



## la_trotona (22 Ene 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Los políticos se han adueñado del centro de las ciudades sin que nadie lo vote, no se vota este asedio al ciudadano, es todo una imposición.



Los ciudadanos que viven en el centro de las ciudades, a lo mejor no lo ven tan mal, así como muchos negocios que dependen de los turistas. Eso sí, los que viven en las afueras y por narices tienen que ir en coche al mismo centro, tienen otra visión.


----------



## la_trotona (22 Ene 2022)

Eso es de la época de Carmena si se fija uno en la fecha, ahora ha cambiado, entre otras cosas los patinetes no pueden circular por la acera.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (23 Ene 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Los ciudadanos que viven en el centro de las ciudades, a lo mejor no lo ven tan mal, así como muchos negocios que dependen de los turistas. Eso sí, los que viven en las afueras y por narices tienen que ir en coche al mismo centro, tienen otra visión.



Se ve que conoces a poca gente que reside por ejemplo en el centro de Madrid o a los comerciantes de la zona, por ejemplo en la zona del Senado/Teatro Real han encerrado a los vecinos en el barrio y para salir con su coche tienen que irse hasta la calle Princesa porque han cerrado la salida del barrio por detrás del Senado y el giro de Plaza España ahora solo es para Bus y Taxi sin que nadie les consulte, lo que antes hacían en 5 minutos ahora les lleva 15 ó 20min, en cambio los señores senadores salen directamente por un subterráneo sin que nada les afecte.

Los políticos de Madrid son auténticos hijos de puta del primero al último.


----------



## Avila256 (23 Ene 2022)

Veo demandas en ciernes.


----------



## Arístides (23 Ene 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Se ve que conoces a poca gente que reside por ejemplo en el centro de Madrid o a los comerciantes de la zona, por ejemplo en la zona del Senado/Teatro Real han encerrado a los vecinos en el barrio y para salir con su coche tienen que irse hasta la calle Princesa porque han cerrado la salida del barrio por detrás del Senado y el giro de Plaza España ahora solo es para Bus y Taxi sin que nadie les consulte, lo que antes hacían en 5 minutos ahora les lleva 15 ó 20min, en cambio los señores senadores salen directamente por un subterráneo sin que nada les afecte.
> 
> Los políticos de Madrid son auténticos hijos de puta del primero al último.



Conoceran a pocos por tener MIEDO a ir al centro. Noticias y datos del Ministerio del Interior y del INE:

2022.


*DIA 1/1/21. Un ASESINADO y un HERIDO GRAVE.









Un joven de 19 años muere apuñalado en una reyerta en Villaverde


Un joven de 19 años ha fallecido por las heridas de arma recibidas en una reyerta que ha tenido lugar este 1 de enero en el distrito de...




www.telemadrid.es





DIA 2/1/2021. Un ASESINADO.









Fallece un hombre de 50 años víctima de una agresión grupal en Madrid


La Policía investiga los hechos sucedidos en Carabanchel y aguarda al resultado de la autopsia



www.lavozdegalicia.es





DIA 2/1/2021. Un APUÑALADO.*








Cinco menores detenidos en Carabanchel por apuñalar a un joven de 20 años en el parque de la Tirolina


La Policía Nacional ha detenido a cinco menores, con edades comprendidas entre los 13 y 17 años, por apuñalar el domingo por la noche a un joven...




www.telemadrid.es





*DIA 3/1. Violación:*









La Policía investiga una agresión sexual grupal a una menor en San Blas


La Policía está investigando una supuesta agresión sexual a una niña de 13 años en Año Nuevo en una calle del distrito madrileño de San Blas, a escasos...




www.20minutos.es





*DIA 4/1. AL menos dos (2) apuñalados en el centro Madrid VII:*









Varios heridos en una pelea en la cárcel de Estremera por el control de la droga


Una pelea entre grupos rivales de la cárcel de Estremera por el control de la droga y teléfonos móviles ha provocado graves altercados en el...




www.telemadrid.es






*ÚLTIMOS DÍAS DE 2021.
HERIDO GRAVE, APUÑALADO:*









Detenido el agresor con arma blanca a un niño en un colegio de Chamartín


La Policía Nacional ha detenido al hombre que presuntamente agredió con un arma blanca en el cuello a un niño de 7 años en los alrededores del...




www.telemadrid.es





*HERIDO GRAVE, APUÑALADO:*





__





Un joven apuñalado en Villaverde, muy grave: "Llevaba dos agujeros, uno a cada lado del cuello"


"Le han rajado la garganta a un hombre, se ha visto perfectamente. Llevaba dos agujeros, uno a cada lado del cuello, además del corte". Un joven de 25 años ha sido apuñalado esta tarde junto a la boca del Metro de San Cristóbal, en el distrito de Villaverde, por lo que ha tenido que ser...




www.burbuja.info






*HERIDO GRAVE, APUÑALADO:*









Un hombre de 33 años, herido de gravedad por arma blanca en Carabanchel


Un hombre de 33 años ha tenido que ser atendido por los sanitarios del Samur-Protección Civil por heridas de arma blanca en Carabanchel, según han...




www.telemadrid.es





*DOS MUERTOS A PUÑALADAS:*









Policía investiga como muertes violentas los cadáveres en un bar de Parla


La Policía Nacional investiga como muerte violenta el hallazgo de dos cadáveres este martes en un bar en la localidad madrileña de Parla, que al...




www.telemadrid.es





*ATAQUE MACHETERO:*









Arrestado tras amenazar con un machete a los porteros de una discoteca


La Policía Municipal de Madrid ha detenido a un hombre por amenazar con un machete de casi medio metro de largo a los porteros de una discoteca del distrito Centro, ha informado una portavoz del Cuerpo Local. Los hechos tuvieron lugar sobre las 4:45 del




www.madridiario.es





*106 REYERTAS en Nochebuena:*





__





Mad Max: - Navidad SANGRIENTA en Madrid: 108 reyertas en Nochebuena. Ciudad con más asesinatos, hurtos, violaciones y secuestros en 2021


Pero tienen cervecitas!




www.burbuja.info





*ATAQUE NAVAJERO:*


https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...ajas-1-violacion-en-menos-de-dos-2-semanas.16


----------



## EXTOUAREG (23 Ene 2022)

Arístides dijo:


> Conoceran a pocos por tener MIEDO a ir al centro. Noticias y datos del Ministerio del Interior y del INE:
> 
> 2022.
> 
> ...



Mentiroso.









Barcelona y Madrid se cuelan en el ranking de las ciudades más seguras del mundo


La capital española y catalana han conseguido situarse entre las ciudades más seguras de Europa, según un estudio realizado por The Economist.




www.idealista.com


----------



## ninfireblade (23 Ene 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> Con lo que este malnacido gasta en ir a un solo mitin de la Pesohez en el avión oficial pagado por la remerada, me da para ir y volver al trabajo durante 2 años.




Eso que dices es cierto pero presidente solo hay uno, curritos como tú que van al curro en coche hay millones.


----------

